
‘Chemsex': Doctors about days-long, drug-fueled orgies with ‘ca. 5 partners’ - panagios
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2015/11/04/chemsex-the-days-long-drug-fueled-orgies-with-an-average-of-five-partners-doctors-are-worried-about/?hpid=hp_no-name_morning-mix-story-x%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
J_Darnley
Sounds like a great time to me.

